

YAPC::NA 2013 Will Not Enforce Its Code of Conduct - turoczy
http://blog.schwern.net/2013/05/15/yapcna-2013-withdrawal/

======
eqhmcow
Hacker drama.

Schwern is, rightfully if a bit dramatically, upset that apeiron is mean to
people on irc.

Apeiron is indeed mean to people on irc, especially when those people act in a
way that apeiron deems unacceptable.

Apeiron is smart and, once you see past and/or put up with his snark and/or
temperament, usually fairly level-headed, so he's apparently a respected
member of the Perl community.

Many people are off-put by apeiron, and Schwern thinks the community should
maybe do something about it

------
pasbesoin
I would tend to see the self-interest on the part of the conference organizers
in what Schwern is describing: Better to solve a problem _before_ the
conference than _at_ the conference.

I remember YAPC 2001 so fondly in good part because the community there was so
kind and good natured, in addition to all the clever stuff. YAPC at that time
was significantly a "bake it yourself" conference, and people pulled together
to make it the best they could.

TIMTOWTDI. IMO, the way to keep the community going is to embrace this rather
than to separate into partisanship and/or class. I'm long separated from the
community and so don't know the details. I guess I'm a bit sad that a) A Code
of Conduct is needed, these days, and b) An apparent demonstration of that
need is not being addressed.

~~~
Mithaldu
Honestly, the conferences are still 99.75% awesome. The CoC was called for
because people wish to get the 0.25% under control too and there is a lot of
prior art in other hacker communities.

